# HELP! Honda Rancher 420



## txgirl1722

We are new to the ATV scene and we are trying to get some tires/rims for our 4 wheeler. what brand of tires are best for mudding? where is the best place to purchase?


----------



## Hotrod

Best for mudding, Outlaws, Outlaw2's. Check with Kyle over at K&S Atv in Pasadena. Google the name, his number will pop up.

What kind of 4wheeler?


----------



## txgirl1722

Hotrod said:


> Best for mudding, Outlaws, Outlaw2's. Check with Kyle over at K&S Atv in Pasadena. Google the name, his number will pop up.
> 
> What kind of 4wheeler?


OK. thank you. It's a Honda Rancher 420


----------



## Flatfisher6187

X2 on Outlaws but you have to be careful when you run them because of how aggressive they are. These tires bite extremely well and if you aren't careful you will start to break stuff.


----------



## txgirl1722

*totally confused*

I went out to our atv and read the tires. they are:
24x8x12 on front and 
24x10x11 on back. 
the rim on the front is 13 and the rim on the back is 12
so there are two different sized wheels. Is that standard?

also,
what width of tires are best for mudding? I have been quoted on 28x9.5x12's. is the 9.5 too skinny?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## BATWING

The difference in the size of the wheel is that there is less weight up front (Skinny upfront, Fat in the rear). This makes it easy to turn. Now with that said your Rancher only ha a 420cc power plant. I would not run over a 26" tire and no way on a Outlaw. To heavy.. I would consider a Mudlight tire no more than 26". If you are running stock with no lift then you may also look into a small 2" bracket lift to clear the larger tires. If not than I would stick with the standard 24" and look into a Big Horn or comparable. 

All will be better than your stock tires.


PS) Keep in mind the larger tire you put on the MORE power it takes to turn them.


----------



## txgirl1722

BATWING said:


> The difference in the size of the wheel is that there is less weight up front (Skinny upfront, Fat in the rear). This makes it easy to turn. Now with that said your Rancher only ha a 420cc power plant. I would not run over a 26" tire and no way on a Outlaw. To heavy.. I would consider a Mudlight tire no more than 26". If you are running stock with no lift then you may also look into a small 2" bracket lift to clear the larger tires. If not than I would stick with the standard 24" and look into a Big Horn or comparable.
> 
> All will be better than your stock tires.
> 
> PS) Keep in mind the larger tire you put on the MORE power it takes to turn them.


OK.. thanks. we are putting a 2" lift on it.


----------



## Hotrod

Yes, Id suggest also a Mudlite or Zillas. A skinny up front and wide in the rear. With a 2in lift, Id say you could do safely 27in tires


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Had a Rancher 420 with 2" lift and 27" mudlite xtr with 14" wheel. It went through everything I tried. I would stick my Rincon and then go through same hole on Rancher. I have the ITP 589s but the zillas were my second choice when outfitting my Rincon


----------



## Hotrod

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Had a Rancher 420 with 2" lift and 27" mudlite xtr with 14" wheel. It went through everything I tried. I would stick my Rincon and then go through same hole on Rancher. I have the ITP 589s but the zillas were my second choice when outfitting my Rincon


There you go, thanks Lance


----------



## txgirl1722

thank you guys. tremendous help! I'm gonna build it just like INTOTHEBLUE!


----------



## txgirl1722

*tire widths*



INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Had a Rancher 420 with 2" lift and 27" mudlite xtr with 14" wheel. It went through everything I tried. I would stick my Rincon and then go through same hole on Rancher. I have the ITP 589s but the zillas were my second choice when outfitting my Rincon


thanks for the information....what were the tire widths that you had on the front and back, please


----------



## iboots78

Hotrod knows his mud tires! K&S is awesome too!


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks Ivan! I dont know much, just share what I hopefully know lol


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

27x9x14 front
27x11x14 rear
Can't remember rim width and offset


----------



## txgirl1722

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> 27x9x14 front
> 27x11x14 rear
> Can't remember rim width and offset


very nice!! thank u


----------



## txgirl1722

Taking her to K&S today for some new shoes and lift kit!!!!
Come to think of it. I could use the same for myself. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

Thats great, Kyle and Shawn his wife will take care of you


----------



## txgirl1722

*After*

Well, here is the after pic. My son took it to DSO Friday night and got to ride for about 30 minutes when the yoke broke. :hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## Hotrod

Looks good. Stuff happens when you upgrade tire. Sorry


----------



## txgirl1722

We need to get the Yoke/U-joint replaced...does anyone have any idea where to get that repaired? We have called a place called Turner in Humble (I think) but they do not make the part any more.

Thanks


----------



## hondarider8687

Call eastex atv in crosby 281-328-6686


----------



## txgirl1722

hondarider8687 said:


> Call eastex atv in crosby 281-328-6686


OK> thank you!!


----------



## Night Trout

lol sounds like my first DSO trip.....


----------

